# Flash on FreeBSD



## killwin (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,

I installed flash with nspluginwrapper on freebsd 7.2.

It worked perfectly only one time on a computer. I have 3 computers with freebsd and i can't repeat installation with successful.

With aragorn tutorial :
linux_enable="YES" in rc.conf, I modify sysctl ...
make install clean on : linux-flashplugin9 - nspluginwrapper

i tested with linux_base-fc4, linux_base-f8, linux_base-f10 ...

Well, the result is a black screen on youtube.

I am discouraged.

How to work flash all time on freebsd 7.x ?

Thanks verry much


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Without linux emulation, I can use flash (youtube)
with /gnash/ and /seamonkey/ (and maybe, maybe not
additional configuration steps). 
(Discovered by chance.)


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

Try looking at [post=32670]this post[/post].
On 7.2 I'm using linux_base-fc-4 without touching the sysctl, as in 7.2 support for newer osrelease is not complete (and probably it will never be). The flash plugin version is 9.
On 8 it's a different story.

Sometimes the browser freezes, especially when I have many windows opened with flash content. Usually I wait for some seconds (10-30) and if the browser windows are still stuck, from a console I run `$ pkill -9 npviewer`.


----------



## killwin (Oct 17, 2009)

*thanks*

gnash can run only with youtube, i tried it with others web sites and it doesn't work.

Ok, i will try install flashplugin 9 with fc4 monday. But with this method i have the feeling that it work only once on three  times. I installed it on my computer number 2, it works , and after i installed it on my computer number 3 with the same method and it don't work :\

thanks for the freeze solve problem.

Well, someone tried bsd 8.0 with flash plugin 10 ? I'm afraid with version 8, is it stable ?

Thanks everybody.


----------



## ale (Oct 18, 2009)

killwin said:
			
		

> Well, someone tried bsd 8.0 with flash plugin 10 ? I'm afraid with version 8, is it stable ?


Yes I did.
It works more or less the same compared to the configuration I have for 7.
Even if sometimes on 7 I get a warning about the old plugin version it never happened to me to find something which doesn't work with 9 yet.
What I can see on both, is that if the system is doing something else which uses a lot of I/O, the plugin freeze the whole browser for a while. Sometimes it continues, sometimes it dumps huge cores and dies, sometimes I pkill it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2009)

Here:
FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 (i386)
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_4
linux_base-f10-10_2
firefox-3.5.3,1

Flawless. No freezes.


----------



## ale (Oct 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Here:
> FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 (i386)
> linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32
> nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_4
> ...


I have the same on 8, but I'm not using it so much.
I kept all the debugging options in my kernconf until they have been removed. I thought that this was increasing the freezes as I had often messages about _lor_ running flash.
Anyway if my memory is not failing I read somewhere in some ml that there is a problem about threads in the emulation layer that could be the cause of the problem. I'll post again if I found the url.


----------



## jnr (Oct 18, 2009)

killwin said:
			
		

> Well, someone tried bsd 8.0 with flash plugin 10 ? I'm afraid with version 8, is it stable ?



I've since switched to 8.0, but on my previous 7.2 installation I had flash 10 working fine with linux_base-f10. You don't need to switch to 8.0 to try it.


----------



## killwin (Oct 20, 2009)

*Ho no ...*

Hello,

I'm back after trying a new bsd.

I make new bsd from 8.0 kernel, (with linux emulator in kernel options and more options)

in /etc/make.conf :

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```

make install clean :
xorg
firefox3

in /etc/fstab : 
	
	



```
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```


```
mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
```


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
```


```
adduser alex
```

in alex account : 

```
nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```


```
startx
firefox3
```

and in http://www.youtube.com, it's a BLACK WINDOW flash player 10 !
It's black black black x(

all times it's the same prolem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

Try running [cmd=]nspluginwrapper -v -a -i[/cmd] as the user, and/or copy libflashplayer.so to the /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins directory (then retry the command).


----------



## killwin (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks DutchDaemon, but the result is :


```
adduser alex2
```

in alex2 :

```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```
firefox3 ( no plugins )

in root :

```
cp /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
```

in alex2 :
firefox3 ( no plugins )


----------



## wnsi-m2 (Oct 20, 2009)

killwin, this is perhaps a stupid observation, however the handbook states that you should provide a symlink, NOT a copy of the plugin. 

Also that it should go in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins, not firefox3/plugins.

Replace your cp command with 

# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
        /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  
before running the nspluginwrapper command.

Or, mark this post as useless. But it worked when I did it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

What is the output of [cmd=]nspluginwrapper in -v -a -i[/cmd]? It should give you an indication of where it is looking for the plugin.

Something like

```
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins
[B]Install plugin /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /home/alex2/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so[/B]
Auto-install plugins from /home/alex2/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/alex2/.mozilla/plugins
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

killwin said:
			
		

> ```
> cp /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
> ```



Note: it is 
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins
```
 not 
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/firefox[B]3[/B]/plugins
```


----------



## graedus (Oct 20, 2009)

As wnsi-m2 says, just follow 6.2.3 (Firefox and MacromediaÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin) of the Handbook browser's section. Follow the 8.X instructions if you use 7.2-STABLE. There's a thread on the Howto's that address this same issue.


----------



## killwin (Oct 20, 2009)

*try again*

in root :


```
mkdir /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
adduser alex3
```

in alex3 :


```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```
result :

```
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /home/alex3/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /home/alex3/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/alex3/.mozilla/plugins
```

In http://www.youtube.com : the flash window is BLACK


----------



## graedus (Oct 20, 2009)

By any chance did you ran nspluginwrapper as root previously?


----------



## killwin (Oct 20, 2009)

*yes*

Yes... it's the same problem
Hmmm perhaps a material problem ... i don't know.


----------



## killwin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Youpiii*



I found the problem. It works now perfectly.

problem 1 : the slide ( / ) was verry short and linux_base tried to install into /compat.

problem 2 : After installation, and solved this first problem i was with two folders /compat and /usr/compat.

Well i put all /compat/linux into /usr/compat/linux without /usr/compat/linux/proc and flash works now :r

monday i will try a new installation. 

What's do you think ? I did'nt read this problem in a forum.


----------



## Azmadaeus (Nov 10, 2009)

I was suffering from the same problem, and ultimately found that I had forgotten to

```
mount -t linprocfs linproc /compat/linux/proc
```

Now it's working, except that sound does not work :/


----------



## Azmadaeus (Nov 10, 2009)

Got sound working. Turns out freebsd doesn't enable the sound driver I need on boot, probably because my laptop is pretty old. I needed to add the following to loader.conf:

```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```
so that sound would work on my thinkpad. The first sign something was wrong was when I tried doing some commands I saw posted while I was looking up the reason sound wasn't working: when I tried using "mixer" I got an error message:

"/dev/mixer: No such file or directory"

Now mixer works okay.

So, if you are reading this, and mixer isn't working for you, try to research the experiences other people have had installing FreeBSD on your model of computer.

Next on my list: compile my own tpb, since the one in ports uses ACPI, and I use a laptop which uses APM.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Azmadaeus said:
			
		

> Got sound working. Turns out freebsd doesn't enable the sound driver I need on boot, probably because my laptop is pretty old. I needed to add the following to loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> snd_ich_load="YES"
> ```



FreeBSD doesn't load any sound drivers by default. It doesn't matter if the computer is old or new.


----------



## Azmadaeus (Nov 11, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> FreeBSD doesn't load any sound drivers by default. It doesn't matter if the computer is old or new.



Ah so. I feel less left out now  Thanks, dennylin93.


----------

